
PostgreSQL 11 Beta 1 Released - i_have_to_speak
https://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1855/?
======
0x54MUR41
Early submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17144221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17144221)

